# Windows 7 Ordner "Programme" verschieben



## Chrismettal (3. April 2010)

Hey ,

weil ich demnächst einen neue festplatte bekomme würd ich gerne den Programme ordner auf diese platte verschieben damit ich nicht bei jeder installation den neuen pfad angeben muss, ziemlich nervig derzeit 

hab derzeit eine 250gb platte aufgeteilt in eine system un eine daten partition, füge diese aber später zusammen wenn ich meine neue platte bekomme damit ich dann eine 250er system und eine 1000er daten platte hab auf die auch meine games etc kommen

weiss irgendjmd von euch wie ich diesen Programme ordner verschieben kann ODER alles automatisch auf eine 2. festplatte installieren lässt

danke im vorraus ^^


----------



## Tig3r0023 (3. April 2010)

Kannst du natürlich auch ohne Programm, aber das ist mir persönlich auch zu umständlich.
Tuneup 2010 kanns


----------



## Chrismettal (4. April 2010)

ich hatte tuneup un ich wüsste nicht wie man das damit machen sollte ?

wär nett wenn mir jmd eine programmlose beschreibung geben könnt ^^

von mir aus so kompliziert wie möglich, da hat ich noch nie prob´s mit xD


----------



## Tig3r0023 (4. April 2010)

Wieso so kompliziert?
Geht mit Tuneup ganz einfach, da weißt du auch das du kaum was falsch machen kannst mit der Fummelei.

Du öffnest Tuneup, klickst dann rechts auf Windows anpassen, dann auf System und oben der Reiter "Spezielle Ordner"
Da kannst du dann auch andere Ordner noch anpassen.

Total einfach und ohne Probleme.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. April 2010)

okay danke ich werds probieren 

muss ich tuneup danach installiert lassen oder kann ich (wenns ne testversion war) tuneup wieder deinstallieren un die settings bleiben ?

EDIT:wenn ich sämtliche proggs deinstalliere bis auf die standart sachen die man nciht wegbekommt (IE , microsoft progs etc) un dann den ordner programme auf ne andre platte verschieb, kann das system dann noch auf die wenigen progs die noch dirn sind zugreifen  o0der gibts da komplikationen ?


----------



## d00mfreak (4. April 2010)

Die Standardverzeichnisse für die Installation kannst du ändern, indem du die Schlüssel _ProgramFilesDir_ und _ProgramFilesDir (x86)_ unter _HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion_ anpasst.

Allerdings halte ich das für sinnlos, da die dorthin installierten Programme denn nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows dort "schwerelos" im Verzeichnis rumliegen. Das OS weiß schlicht nicht, dass diese Programme dort liegen. Arbeit erspart man sich damit also keine.


----------



## Chrismettal (4. April 2010)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Allerdings halte ich das für sinnlos, da die dorthin installierten Programme denn nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows dort "schwerelos" im Verzeichnis rumliegen. Das OS weiß schlicht nicht, dass diese Programme dort liegen. Arbeit erspart man sich damit also keine.



wie meinst du das ? also die verknüpfungen selbs machen is ja kein problem für mich, mich nervt es schlicht und einfach das ich jedes mal bei einer installation die andre festplatte angeben muss etc


----------

